# AKINATOR



## Lili

THIS IS AMAZING~

Try to outsmart it, which is possible, but this thing's like scary-creepy when it comes to reading your mind.  What you're thinking about has to be a living thing, though, like an actor or writer or character from a book or something.


----------



## Superbird

Haha, it even got Nyan cat!


----------



## voltianqueen

It got Charizard right :P

I tried Manectric, but he guessed Shinx.


----------



## ultraviolet

it's pretty good, actually, though it did take a couple goes to figure out a character from The Science of Sleep, and I had to introduce it to bluejuice.


----------



## Zeph

It guessed (After a couple of tries) a character from Harry Potter who's pretty much only mentioned in passing very occasionally, never actually speaking or doing anything significant. I was rather impressed!


----------



## Zapi

Haha, this thing is creepy. My brother completely stumped him with Zack the LEGO Maniac, and I somehow managed to stump him with France from Hetalia (it knew he was from Hetalia, it just couldn't think of France for some reason).


----------



## Karkat Vantas

This guy successfully guessed "John Egbert"

I am laughing SO HARD


----------



## DarkAura

My sister was on there like a couple months ago, and the akinator got Robot Unicorn (On Adult swim) right!!! It took a while for it to get stantler. It got lois, quagmire, and cleveland right!!!! =O


...Fuck....I got cyndaquil....


----------



## Aletheia

Holy shit it got Naomi Kimishima.
...
If you'll excuse me, I need to play around with this thing for a couple of hours.
Edit: Holy crap, it even got BEN! (after two wrong guesses, including Achmed the Terrorist, which I thought was rather funny)
Edit #2: Didn't get Ryukaki, but did surprise me with a few Slendy ARG guesses.


----------



## Zero Moment

HOPY SHIT IT GOT KARKAT VANTAS



I LOVE YOU FOREVER

EDIT: AND DAVE STRIDER
E2: AND GAMZEE
E3: IT GOT ALL OF THE CHARACTERS FROM HS
AAAAAAAALL OF THEM


----------



## DarkAura

I tried guessing Genesect, and it got regigigas. IT FUCKED UP!!! YEAH!!!!

Edit:It got "Person who clocks prob and prob not,(Meh)" LOLOLOL

Edit2:...fuck....it got it...


----------



## Zapi

SomeGuy said:


> Edit: Holy crap, it even got BEN!


...From the Zelda creepypasta? If not just ignore this

And it got fricking Pepper from LEGO Island...wow :O


----------



## Aletheia

Zapi said:


> ...From the Zelda creepypasta?


Yes indeed! (though it's grown into an ARG, and I tried a few characters from that too)

It refuses to get any characters from Stephen King novels other than _The Shining_ :|


----------



## Flareth

It got BRVR right after it guessed a few times. :3


----------



## Flora

Completely stumped it with Ringo from TMM (but she was only in the game so), but it guessed everything else right.

Including the freaking Peddler from Aladdin.

_The freaking Peddler._


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

No Wai.

It even got Morshu the shopkeeper from the Zelda CD-i games  O.O

EDIT: And Maynard James Keenan!

EDIT2: When it was guessing Barney Stinson, the last question before guessing correctly was "Is your character epic?"
This website is officially legen...

wait for it...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

...dary!


----------



## Lili

IT GOT SLENDER MAN D: :D


----------



## Aletheia

Lili said:


> IT GOT SLENDER MAN D: :D


WHENEVER I TRY TO MAKE IT GUESS RYUKAKI IT GIVES ME JAY WHAT THE HELL
THERE'S LIKE NO SIMILARITY
JAY IS A GUY WHO FILMS HIMSELF RUNNING AWAY FROM/TRYING TO FIND SLENDY
RYUKAKI IS A GUY WHO FILMS HIMSELF RUNNING AWAY FROM/TRYING TO FIND KELBRIS


----------



## voltianqueen

I played it all night so I only got 4 hours of sleep D:

But it got most right! There were a couple he couldn't get, so I sent them in.


----------



## Solstice

Tire do the Fail Whale and it got Shoop Da Whoop.


----------



## Byrus

...This is pretty addictive. I just went with Gamzee first, and it got him really quick. So then I went with more obscure characters, and it got 'em all. Haha, cool stuff.



SomeGuy said:


> It refuses to get any characters from Stephen King novels other than _The Shining_ :|


What?! Not even Annie Wilkes? D: Goddammit, I guess there's no hope for it guessing any characters from Dreamcatcher then. Hrmm, maybe I'll try it for characters from The dark tower series later.


----------



## Aletheia

Byrus said:


> What?! Not even Annie Wilkes? D: Goddammit, I guess there's no hope for it guessing any characters from Dreamcatcher then. Hrmm, maybe I'll try it for characters from The dark tower series later.


It did get Annie after one wrong guess. But it refuses to get any _Needful Things_ characters and bleh.
(it also got Pennywise but come on)

Edit: Finally managed to stump it with some Twisted Metal.


----------



## Aisling

OH MY GOSH HE GOT URGOT (from League of Legends)

He's like the least popular champ ever, no joke


----------



## Zero Moment

He did not get Green from Spray.


I am saddened.


----------



## Zapi

Apparently, Akinator does not know legos very well. My brother always stumps him with random lego characters.

Anyway, here is a list of what I or my brother have stumped him with so far:
-Zack the LEGO Maniac
-France from Hetalia
-Professor Voltage from the Legoland computer game
-Papa Brickolini from Lego Island
-MADvsArt (Youtuber)
-AlliKatNya (Youtuber)
-peanut3423 (Youtuber)
-Skipper Dan (character from one of Weird Al's songs)
-Fred Huggins (from the Weird Al Show)

I think that's all, though there are probably some I'm forgetting.


----------



## Green

_it got billy joe armstrong /and/ archeops right <3_

i had to tell it about beheeyem though!


----------



## Byrus

SomeGuy said:


> It did get Annie after one wrong guess. But it refuses to get any _Needful Things_ characters and bleh.
> (it also got Pennywise but come on)
> 
> Edit: Finally managed to stump it with some Twisted Metal.


Aw, Needful Things needs more love. Too bad the movie was so awful.

It got Roland Deschain from The Dark Tower! I'll have to pester it with some more obscure TDT characters later on. I think someone like Jack Mort or Dandelo
might stump it...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

It got Digger from Digger, but not Ed. Hmm.


----------



## Aisling

It took it like 40 questions to get Britt Daniel. :I And it couldn't guess who Prince Lir from The Last Unicorn was even though he was already in there when it asked me what I was thinking of... I think I stumped it when I answered no to the "royal descent" question. He's technically not, even in the movie, though in the movie it only gets brought up once...

I'm super amused now that whenever I ask about video game characters he has to ask "Is your character from League of Legends?" Last time I played with this guy (around last year I guess) he never asked about it.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

... it got the foaming mouth guy from Avatar: The Last Airbender. I am impressed


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Question N° 26
Is your character a hard-boiled detective?

...no wonder he correctly guessed Ace Dick.

Although he did get Rage Guy first.


----------



## Lili

IT GOT DERPY HOOVES :DDDDDD

EDIT:  AND DWAYNE FROM LITTLE MISS SUNSHINE FHDFBSKFGEFJBFU :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## DarkAura

...It got Annabeth from Percy Jackson....


----------



## Eta Carinae

It got a golfer on its second try (and it got a very similar one on its first try).

On the topic of Stephen King it wouldn't get Ray Garraty from "The Long Walk"


----------



## hopeandjoy

It got Hatsune Miku, all right.

Gotta try again with someone else.

Got X too. I need to think of someone really obscure for once in my life.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

This guy successfully guessed Jimmy Chamberlin

on his first fucking try

RAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Mai

Well... it got zigzagoon. But I was thinking of _linoone!_ xD

EDIT: It couldn't guess tyrouge, either.

EDIT THE SECOND: It didn't guess Crayak! Although it did get Rachel...


----------



## hopeandjoy

It even has the Engloids?

Well, it can't get VY2, right? Of course not. Thank God for avatarless Vocaloids. I kept on pressing no and I wasn't even lying. It's in the there, but he couldn't get it.

Couldn't get Hachi either. Now to try cosMo!

No cosMo, and no James K. Polk until the third go around. He really is one of the least known presidents...


----------



## Thorne

He knew Klonoa.

Even a bloody computer knows more about him than the majority of people.

WHAT IS THIS.

And he knew Kanji too this is quite frightening.

Okay let's try a Runescape character and see him break.

EDIT: He knew the Wise Old Man as well.

I will never sleep again.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I was certain he wouldn't successfully guess the Duke of Gravity.

_I was wrong._

*I STUMPED HIM*

Bobby the Inquisitive Boy was apparently too obscure for this LOSER


----------



## Zapi

Zapi said:


> Apparently, Akinator does not know legos very well. My brother always stumps him with random lego characters.
> 
> Anyway, here is a list of what I or my brother have stumped him with so far:
> -Zack the LEGO Maniac
> -France from Hetalia
> -Professor Voltage from the Legoland computer game
> -Papa Brickolini from Lego Island
> -MADvsArt (Youtuber)
> -AlliKatNya (Youtuber)
> -peanut3423 (Youtuber)
> -Skipper Dan (character from one of Weird Al's songs)
> -Fred Huggins (from the Weird Al Show)
> 
> I think that's all, though there are probably some I'm forgetting.


Adding onto this, he also does not know the pokémon Cryogonal, or Samickle from Okami.


----------



## RK-9

Imma try Youngster Joey.

edit: what how


----------



## RespectTheBlade

It guessed the old man in the cave from the first Zelda game on the first try.

.... 

this thing is starting to scare me a bit.


----------



## DarkAura

Atcually Zapi, It got Cryogenical on my second try, right after it guessed vanillite.


----------



## hopeandjoy

No Rillianne Lucifen d'Autriche (Rin from the Story of Evil). And Allen Abaddonia (Len from the same) wasn't even in there. Though he did guess Len.

Yay for obscure names of famous in fandom characters?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

My friend stumped it with Poliakoff from Harry Potter.

...If anyone here even knows who that is, I'll be fairly surprised.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I tricked him with Rich Alvarez(youtuber) just now. Also with I. M. Meen a year or so ago.

But it got Sandbag from Brawl.

EDIT: Just stumped him with Piranha Plant. He guessed Petey Piranha, though... close, but no.


----------



## Espeon

Well, it took him a while to get Jeane from the Suikoden Series.

...I think he realised the answer when he finally got around to asking "does your character have small breasts". (Answer: No.)


----------



## Zapi

Some of the question he asks are so random. Like, once he asked "Is your character a film score producer?" (or something like that) when I just told him my character is from a video game.

Also, one of the questions on there is, "Does your character destroy cupcakes?"...wtf?

And, I find it funny that there's enough Hetalia/SatW/Afghanisu-tan fans playing this for "Is your character actually a country?" to be a question.


----------



## Michi

LOL Lady Gaga kills it. It wants to guess Cascada, Ke$ha or Kerli every time.
I shall be playing for hours.


----------



## Rose

He got Shino Aburame, and GIR on the first guess, but it took him 3 tries for Pikachu.


----------



## Michi

Holy effin what? It knows the Vocaloids. Gahhh

Edit: And Son Goku. I don't think anime/Japanese characters will get me very far here.


----------



## Flareth

It got Wavy, Sid, and Secretariat from The Late Late Show. THIS THING IS EPIC.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

He got Sunkern right.

He got Clay (ground gym leader) right.

He got the Yukes right.

He got the Ice Climbers right (after several tries though).

HOWEVER I defeated him using Meditite! haha


EDIT: He didn't get "pea" right.


----------



## Eclipse

Oh geez, I remember this. I remember being disappointed it didn't have the majority of the Starry Sky boys in it so I added them myself.

It's scarily accurate at times though. But I'm also disappointed the Doctor isn't separated in different incarnations. :c Not to mention the game cheats by asking if the character is featured in Doctor Who or not LOL.


----------



## Zapi

It got freaking _Wormy_ who was in _one damn episode_ of Spongebob.

...This thing is starting to frighten me


----------



## Professor Wesker

He got Izumi Curtis and Nico Robin, but I stumped him with Mr. Match from MegaMan Battle Network. He thought I was guessing Archie from Pokémon. What.


----------



## SquishierCobra

I remember this guy. He's good at guessing, it's kinda creepy.


----------



## Coroxn

It got Ned Stark, L Lawliet, freaking Davos Seaworth. I stumped it on Simon Saint George, but it slew my Hitmontop and bested my Sarah Jane Smith. Damn, but this guy is good.
It got Ayame from Tenchu.
And the Heartless.
And Precious Rematswe.
And Riku.


----------



## Zuu

i heard a rumor that one of our own members is in akinator's database (Vondell)

and by "i heard i rumor" i mean "i know for a fact"

pretty sweet


----------



## Solstice

If you constantly press no, it will try to guess something. When asked to continue, say no, and look at the list of possible answers.


----------



## Zhorken

Karkat Vantas said:


> I was certain he wouldn't successfully guess the Duke of Gravity.


Hahahaha I also tried the Duke of Gravity.  I _knew_ I should've picked one of the others. :(  Everyone who thinks "he'll never guess one of the Rock Band preset characters" probably goes for the Duke.

(I stumped him with Jackie Khones and Eurotrish though.  Jackie's probably the best I've managed yet.)


----------



## Cydnix

It got Bailey Jay right. Don't look 'her' up.


----------



## Zhorken

Cydnix said:


> It got Bailey Jay right. Don't look 'her' up.


Scarequotes.  Classy.


----------



## Zero Moment

I stumped it with Butterfree :D


----------



## Saith

Cydnix said:


> It got Bailey Jay right. Don't look 'her' up.


Why? She's pretty. :3


----------



## Cydnix

Saith said:


> Why? She's pretty. :3


She also has a cock. Not tthat theres anything wrong with people getting sex changes, Just a bit wierd to me.


----------

